# HAPPY BIRTHDAY MURTLE - 29TH JANUARY !!!!



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]








HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY DAY MURTLE
LOTS OF LOVE
KELLY​[/fly]


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Hon   

Hope you have a lovely one. 

D x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy birthday

Kate xx​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you have a fabulous Birthday honey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MURTLE
  
HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY & GET SPOILT.
IT'S MY MOM'S BIRTHDAY TOO, A SPECIAL DAY FOR 2 SPECIAL LADIES.

LOVE & BEST WISHES

ERICA.XXXXX​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks guys

I had a fabulous day yesterday...was very spoilt by DH...loads of pressies and more to come. We are going to London tomorrow for a few days. He bought me tickets to see Mary Poppins and the Blue Man Group (saw them in Vegas and they were fab). We are back on Friday but are off early Saturday up to Manchester to see our friends. Little bit anxious about that one 'cos she is now 31 weeks pg and talks none stop about her pregnancy and the baby even though she is fully aware of our situation. Can't blame her 'cos I know I am going to be the same when I am pg.

Have a great week and thanks for your kind wishes.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

eeek sorry am late to this
*
  HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR YESTERDAY!!!  *

have fun in London 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

[glow=red,2,300]Another late one !!!

Happy birthday for yesterday

have a lovely time in London

Love Moomin
xxx​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have a great time in Lonndon Murtle, hope seeing your freidn isn't too hard and she doesn't go on too much, thought up that excuse for 10th yet ?

Cx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Loveliest Murtle 

Belated birthday wishese to a fab FFer!!  Wishing you a zillion happy vibes for your year ahead   Hoping you had a wonderful weekend away and you were spoiled rotten!!


Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THANK YOU *  ​
I had a wonderful birthday...it lasted almost a full week...and yes, I was spoilt rotten 

We had a really good time in London. Went to see Mary Poppins (and can't believe I cried during it ) and then went for desert at the Hagen Daz Cafe in Leicester Square Yum Yum .... but will no doubt be getting a telling off form my WW leader tomorrow..oh well, was worth it  Did loads of walking and sightseeing seeing as the weather was so kind to us. Unbelievable I didn't have any time for shopping 

My trip to my friends went OK. Loads of baby talk but I coped much better than I thought I would.

Excuse for the 10th......too fat to fit into my clothes after too much ice cream last week  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------

